# INIZ 512MB KVM



## fahad (Oct 31, 2013)

*PROVIDER: INIZ*

*PLAN: 512KVM* - 50GB DISK - 256MB SWAP - 2Cores

*PRICE: 3£*

*LOCATION: AMSTERDAM,NETHERLANDS*

*BOUGHT: 04/10/2013*

*Hardware Info:*

*# cat /proc/cpuinfo*


processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 3492.066
cache size      : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 6984.13
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 3492.066
cache size      : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 6984.13
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 2
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 3492.066
cache size      : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 6984.13
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

*# cat /proc/meminfo*


MemTotal:         507416 kB
MemFree:           14088 kB
Buffers:            9028 kB
Cached:           107104 kB
SwapCached:        21416 kB
Active:           205392 kB
Inactive:         249892 kB
Active(anon):     160704 kB
Inactive(anon):   191828 kB
Active(file):      44688 kB
Inactive(file):    58064 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:             0 kB
HighFree:              0 kB
LowTotal:         507416 kB
LowFree:           14088 kB
SwapTotal:        524284 kB
SwapFree:         239464 kB
Dirty:                76 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:        324776 kB
Mapped:            31152 kB
Shmem:             13380 kB
Slab:              20680 kB
SReclaimable:       8728 kB
SUnreclaim:        11952 kB
KernelStack:        1712 kB
PageTables:         6692 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:      777992 kB
Committed_AS:    1818364 kB
VmallocTotal:     512004 kB
VmallocUsed:        2448 kB
VmallocChunk:     509332 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:       67572 kB
DirectMap2M:      456704 kB
*# dd*


dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 8.66862 s, 124 MB/s
*Network Test:*

*# wget dl**.getipaddr.net/speedtest.sh 2>/dev/null -O- | bash*


Testing US locations
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: .45 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.14 MB/sec
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by TeraFire, LLC ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: .57 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.14 MB/sec
Speedtest from South Bend, Indiana, USA [ generously donated by NodeBytes ] on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 1.14 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.74 MB/sec
Speedtest from Houston, TX, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: .73 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.34 MB/sec
Speedtest from Chicago, IL, USA [ generously donated by http://vortexservers.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: .99 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.65 MB/sec
Speedtest from Buffalo, NY, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.04 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.03 MB/sec
Speedtest from Atlanta, GA, USA [ generously donated by http://hostus.us ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 0 MB/sec
        Upload speed: .55 MB/sec
Speedtest from Clifton, NJ, USA [ generously donated by http://dedicatedminds.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.25 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.79 MB/sec

Testing EU locations
Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.00 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 4.19 MB/sec
*# Wget*




wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-10-31 15:24:31--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 2.52M/s   in 42s

2013-10-31 15:25:13 (2.40 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
*# TRACEROUTE*


traceroute to hulu.com (194.221.65.30), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  31.220.24.1 (31.220.24.1)  0.270 ms  0.285 ms  0.349 ms
 2  109.201.146.213 (109.201.146.213)  0.384 ms  0.665 ms  0.358 ms
 3  25-239-159-85.rtr1.z1a-d18.tc5.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.25)  0.619 ms  0.541 ms  0.580 ms
 4  13-239-159-85.rtr1.z4a-a06.tc2.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.13)  0.629 ms  0.614 ms  0.705 ms
 5  ae-3.r02.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (81.20.64.33)  1.168 ms  1.358 ms  1.254 ms
 6  ae-2.r22.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.112)  0.843 ms  0.896 ms  7.073 ms
 7  ae-5.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.197)  8.415 ms  8.223 ms  8.410 ms
 8  ae-2.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.41)  8.722 ms  9.122 ms  16.738 ms
 9  xe-0.cw.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.130)  8.359 ms  19.555 ms  7.658 ms
10  ae3-xcr1.lsw.cw.net (195.2.30.53)  8.134 ms  16.058 ms  7.733 ms
11  ae8-xcr1.amd.cw.net (195.2.25.94)  63.546 ms  8.053 ms  75.229 ms
12  194.221.65.30 (194.221.65.30)  8.631 ms  11.869 ms  15.769 ms

```
traceroute to facebook.com (173.252.110.27), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  31.220.24.1 (31.220.24.1)  0.265 ms  0.237 ms  0.274 ms
 2  109.201.146.213 (109.201.146.213)  0.362 ms  0.470 ms  0.510 ms
 3  25-239-159-85.rtr1.z1a-d18.tc5.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.25)  0.678 ms  0.569 ms  0.680 ms
 4  13-239-159-85.rtr1.z4a-a06.tc2.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.13)  0.704 ms  0.742 ms  0.769 ms
 5  18-239-159-85.rtr2.z4a-a06.tc2.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.18)  0.700 ms  0.735 ms  0.654 ms
 6  nforce.nikhef.openpeering.nl (82.150.153.177)  11.584 ms  1.117 ms  1.005 ms
 7  br02.ams1.tfbnw.net (195.69.145.164)  1.240 ms  1.204 ms  1.147 ms
 8  ae2.bb01.ams2.tfbnw.net (31.13.29.88)  1.309 ms ae2.bb02.ams2.tfbnw.net (31.13.29.92)  1.631 ms ae1.bb02.ams2.tfbnw.net (31.13.29.90)  1.344 ms
 9  ae10.bb02.lhr2.tfbnw.net (74.119.78.225)  9.795 ms  10.063 ms ae8.bb01.lhr2.tfbnw.net (74.119.78.231)  18.740 ms
10  be5.bb02.dca1.tfbnw.net (31.13.30.236)  99.920 ms  96.950 ms be5.bb01.dca1.tfbnw.net (31.13.31.2)  99.266 ms
11  ae13.bb04.frc1.tfbnw.net (204.15.20.75)  102.313 ms ae0.bb01.lga1.tfbnw.net (31.13.30.205)  86.515 ms ae13.bb04.frc1.tfbnw.net (204.15.20.75)  102.814 ms
12  ae1.dr03.frc1.tfbnw.net (31.13.27.76)  99.264 ms ae9.bb02.iad1.tfbnw.net (31.13.25.73)  88.508 ms  89.034 ms
13  * ae8.bb02.frc1.tfbnw.net (31.13.24.46)  106.702 ms  110.984 ms
14  * * *
15  edge-star-shv-13-frc1.facebook.com (173.252.110.27)  99.742 ms  99.605 ms  99.550 ms
```


```
traceroute to theguardian.co.uk (77.91.251.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  31.220.24.1 (31.220.24.1)  0.251 ms  0.343 ms  0.305 ms
 2  109.201.146.213 (109.201.146.213)  0.387 ms  0.661 ms  0.433 ms
 3  38-239-159-85.rtr1.b06-s02-az16.gsa.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.38)  0.404 ms  0.482 ms  0.479 ms
 4  te2-8.ccr01.ams02.atlas.cogentco.com (149.11.80.17)  168.693 ms  168.761 ms  168.760 ms
 5  te0-7-0-26.ccr21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.60.125)  1.021 ms te0-7-0-35.mpd22.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.60.129)  1.037 ms  0.986 ms
 6  be2276.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.36.57)  18.677 ms multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.145)  19.031 ms be2276.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.36.57)  18.706 ms
 7  te0-0-0-18.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.65)  8.645 ms te0-7-0-27.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.61)  8.628 ms te0-7-0-22.ccr21.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.6)  9.616 ms
 8  te1-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.110)  150.836 ms te2-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.114)  150.718 ms  150.629 ms
 9  149.11.142.74 (149.11.142.74)  8.986 ms  8.798 ms  17.572 ms
```


```
traceroute to www.cloudflare.com (190.93.240.253), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  31.220.24.1 (31.220.24.1)  0.253 ms  0.269 ms  0.306 ms
 2  109.201.146.212 (109.201.146.212)  0.337 ms  0.315 ms  0.413 ms
 3  34-239-159-85.rtr1.z1a-d18.tc5.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.34)  0.630 ms  0.677 ms  0.662 ms
 4  nforce.ae0-96.cr1.ams2.nl.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com (95.141.21.21)  0.595 ms  0.639 ms  0.603 ms
 5  195.69.147.140 (195.69.147.140)  37.554 ms  37.625 ms  37.563 ms
 6  190.93.240.253 (190.93.240.253)  1.754 ms  2.839 ms  2.797 ms
```


```
traceroute to yandex.ru (93.158.134.11), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  31.220.24.1 (31.220.24.1)  0.259 ms  0.366 ms  0.288 ms
 2  109.201.146.212 (109.201.146.212)  0.401 ms  0.424 ms  0.490 ms
 3  6-239-159-85.rtr1.b06-s02-az16.gsa.nl.nforce.com (85.159.239.6)  0.438 ms  0.489 ms  0.406 ms
 4  17-136-104-5.rtr2.b06-s02-az16.gsa.nl.nforce.com (5.104.136.17)  0.423 ms  0.372 ms  0.400 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
```
================================================

*Running Services*:
 


*Apache2*

*mysql*
*Bind*
*Amavisd*
*Clamav*
*squid*
*ispconfig(panel)*
*3 wordpress , One Owncloud and some static php site*
*OpenVPN (One Client Connected)*
*Memory: 309MB/512MB*

*   SWAP: 345MB/511MB (File Based swap , disk was 256mb)*

*Support:*

Opened 5 Tickets(Techinal 1) and answered average around 4 hours. today opened 2 answered after maybe 7-8 hours later . It is ok for me. Last tickets were much speedier.

*Overall Experience:*

I was looking for Europes DC. And this perfect for me . 3GBP= Almost 4.65$ .

By that price i got

50GB Space and Decent 1000GB Transfer where Unmerited incoming Bandwidth . But Network is disappointing  .....

I will say *INIZ* is perfect for a decent hosting.

I am Obviously Over Happy With it and will continue to use it.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 31, 2013)

fahad said:


> 50GB Space and Decent 1000GB Transfer where Unmerited incoming Bandwidth . But Network is disappointing  .....


Thanks for the review, network should not be anywhere near that bad considering network activity on the node is pretty low.

Please ensure you have enabled Intel PRO/1000 network driver instead of Realtek and reboot from your VPS CP. You will see a huge difference.

Feel free to submit a ticket and we can help you with this or look into the issue if it is on Intel driver.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Oct 31, 2013)

Open


```
/etc/sysctl.conf
```
Append

```
net.core.rmem_max=16777216
net.core.wmem_max=16777216
net.ipv4.tcp_rmem=4096 87380 16777216
net.ipv4.tcp_wmem=4096 65536 16777216
```
Run

```
sysctl -p
```
& try your network tests again


----------



## black (Oct 31, 2013)

fahad - Can you run the speedtest again? I'm not sure how you can get 0 MB/sec.


----------



## fahad (Nov 1, 2013)

After Enabling The Intel Driver:


Testing US locations
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.02 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.45 MB/sec
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by TeraFire, LLC ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: .83 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.55 MB/sec
Speedtest from South Bend, Indiana, USA [ generously donated by NodeBytes ] on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 1.51 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.34 MB/sec
Speedtest from Houston, TX, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.10 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.93 MB/sec
Speedtest from Chicago, IL, USA [ generously donated by http://vortexservers.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.36 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.30 MB/sec
Speedtest from Buffalo, NY, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.50 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.75 MB/sec
Speedtest from Atlanta, GA, USA [ generously donated by http://hostus.us ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 0 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.05 MB/sec
Speedtest from Clifton, NJ, USA [ generously donated by http://dedicatedminds.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.68 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.81 MB/sec

Testing EU locations
Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 4.05 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 5.74 MB/sec
*Improved*

But There is some problem with Atlanta Server i think.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 1, 2013)

fahad said:


> *Improved*
> 
> But There is some problem with Atlanta Server i think.


You may also want to try the suggestions by George above if not already, this is more of an optimisation issue rather than performance issue from our end.


----------



## fahad (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG !!!!    

##


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-11-01 16:44:21--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 26.6M/s   in 4.8s

2013-11-01 16:44:26 (21.0 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
##



George_Fusioned said:


> Open
> 
> 
> /etc/sysctl.conf
> ...


Thank You !!!


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 2, 2013)

Run the script too, I'd love to see the results now.


----------



## fahad (Nov 2, 2013)

NodeBytes said:


> Run the script too, I'd love to see the results now.



*wget dl.getipaddr.net/speedtest.sh 2>/dev/null -O- | bash*


```
-------------Speed test--------------------
Testing US locations
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.45 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.25 MB/sec
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by TeraFire, LLC ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.07 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 3.09 MB/sec
Speedtest from South Bend, Indiana, USA [ generously donated by NodeBytes ] on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 1.76 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 4.20 MB/sec
Speedtest from Houston, TX, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.54 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 3.59 MB/sec
Speedtest from Chicago, IL, USA [ generously donated by http://vortexservers.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.85 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 3.95 MB/sec
Speedtest from Buffalo, NY, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.17 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 5.05 MB/sec
Speedtest from Atlanta, GA, USA [ generously donated by http://hostus.us ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 3.01 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.45 MB/sec
Speedtest from Clifton, NJ, USA [ generously donated by http://dedicatedminds.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.19 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 6.01 MB/sec

Testing EU locations
Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 4.80 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 10.78 MB/sec
```


----------



## Patrick (Nov 2, 2013)

Seems very low to me but unfortunately I think it's the test servers that are slow or limited.

You can test download using the more common major DC test files through:


```
wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
```


----------



## fahad (Nov 2, 2013)

INIZ said:


> Seems very low to me but unfortunately I think it's the test servers that are slow or limited.
> 
> You can test download using the more common major DC test files through:
> 
> ...




```
Download speed from CacheFly: 5.01MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 1.39MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 7.32MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 4.25MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, NL:
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 61.8MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.15MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 8.47MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 10.2MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 21.9MB/s
```


----------



## switsys (Nov 3, 2013)

I would suggest that you try and use the virtio NIC driver instead.


----------



## fahad (Nov 3, 2013)

switsys said:


> I would suggest that you try and use the virtio NIC driver instead.



Now all of you please explain about those drivers .... plz.


----------



## switsys (Nov 3, 2013)

fahad said:


> Now all of you please explain about those drivers .... plz.


http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/index.jsp?topic=%2Fliaat%2Fliaatbpparavirt.htm


----------



## fahad (Dec 15, 2013)

*I left INIZ.*

*VPS Performance :* *Superb*

*Reason Behind leaving :* Invoice Created in USD but in paying , have to pay by GBP , that means conversion rate have to face. That is terrible. Also faced a not good behavior.

If you feel ok with conversion rate then this Provider is Superb. But i think this is terrible to pay in different currency than invoice and they have no guts to say that nicely that they can't change that except some rough answer.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 15, 2013)

That's whmcs bug i think.


----------



## fahad (Dec 16, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> That's whmcs bug i think.



Obviously , NO. They Agreed that they have that procedure on purpose...


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 17, 2013)

fahad said:


> Obviously , NO. They Agreed that they have that procedure on purpose...


Well, nothing can be done then.


----------

